# Christmas Trip Advice



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi all
It has been awhile since I 've posted but I read the site ALOT! We have moved from North Dakota to sunny Arizona in the past few weeks too. If you remember, I worked at Theodore Roosevelt National Park. I am now working at Montezuma Castle and Tuzigoot National Monument here in Arizona.

Ok enough of the small talk.
We are heading to Dayton Ohio for Christmas to see our new baby Grandson (JAKE) for the first time. Since our son and his wife have a new baby and a very small home, we will take the Outback.
What is the current wisdom on colder weather camping? Does the furnace (and enclosed underbelly) work well enough to reasonably ensure that the plumbing won't freeze in the moderate December cold in Dayton? We plan on keeping the Outback heated and using it alongside my son's house for Christmas week. We would (read "wife" would) like to be able to use the water, toilet etc.
How does the heater work while driving? I don't expect to have much problem enroute (southern routes) but I tend to worry. (Read obsess) about such things. I know how to do winterization and blow outs, that is not the issue.

You might think that after 3 years in N. Dakota, these would be no brainers for us, but we always stored the trailer for most of the cold weather there

Any thoughts might put my mind at ease.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont think the furnace is supposed to operate while driving. A lot is going to depend on the weather during your time there. If you are going to fill your water tank and use the toilet during your stay I think you should be okay. Unless there is unseasonably cold weather you should be fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not think it will be a problem. If the temps are mild the furnance should prevent anything from freezing. As for the drive, the tanks will be in constant motion so they will not freeze. If you are worried about the lines, I would just run the water a bit everytime you stop to ensure everthing is moving.

Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

December is hit or miss in this area (I'm about a 40 minutes south of Dayton). Average high the last two weeks of December is about 38*, and the average low is about 23*. However, the record high is 67*, and the record low is -16*. We've had very green Christmas's, and others with over 12 inches of snow. The point is, you just never know what to expect.

I don't have any real cold weather camping experience, so I don't have any specific recommendations other than to say "be prepared." In addition to the furnace, I suggest you also bring one or more ceramic heaters to help keep it warm inside. I've also seen several people recommend that you keep cabinet doors open to allow the "warm" air to circulate near the water pipes.

Good luck, and enjoy your trip.

- Roger.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I would stay flexible and watch the weather. A few years ago, we had a bad ice storm blow through. At that point you'd want your lines empty (let alone driving in that!). Since you'll be at your son's house, you can always add water if the weather is mild.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

It all depends on just how cold the weather is when your using your trailer. If it's average temps (23 for lows) you probably 
will be OK if your using the main heater at night, but if your below average you will have your work cut out for you. Keep the 
main heater on all the time when the weather is below freezing and keep the water dripping if the temps really drop. Lines 
are very hard to freeze with a little water movement.

I think I would blow the lines or drain the lines at least if your traveling and the temps look like they will be below 32. Space
heaters might be a good idea for helping to protect the bathroom, but the main heater should be left on to keep the underbelly
and pipes warm and help to prevent freezing.

Might be a good idea to have a little anti freeze left in the outside sink lines which might be more likely to freeze. Or maybe a 
little insulation around the outside lines might help if your not able to have anti freeze in the lines. Like someone else said,
leave the cabinet doors open if it's cold allow more heat to reach the water lines.

If your from ND you should be able to relate to our weather in Ohio and hopefully you won't have to worry about below
average temps.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If it were me, I'd plan on no water during the stay for Christmas week, and consider myself lucky if the temps are warm enough to allow water use. We live in central Illinois, and the weather is much the same as in Dayton. You could well see 40s and 50s at some point, but are more likely to see teens and 20s during the day. Night temps will almost be guaranteed to be below freezing.

I would blow out the lines (and empty/bypass the HW heater) and simply count on using the Outback as "sleeping-only" quarters. The inconvenience of using indoor shower and toilet facilities (your son's house, that is) is miniscule compared to the cost and inconvenience of broken water lines, pump, etc. And if the black or gray tanks freeze and split open - well - I don't think I have to elaborate on this one!

Also, that furnace will eat up your propane FAST. Keep a small electric space-heater running and the furnace will not run as much. But be prepared to fill up your propane bottles while there, so keep an eye on them and fill one as soon as it gets empty, lest your furnace run out of fuel during the night or otherwise. (Not a pleasant way to be awakened!







)

And I am almost positive that you cannot operate the furnace while the trailer is in tow.

I, too, obsess over this stuff and would rather be safe than sorry. Like I said - plan on not having water available to use in the Outback, and if the weather is unusually warm, then it will be cause for pleasant celebration!

And *Congratulations* on the new grandson. I'll bet Christmas can't come soon enough for the either of you!

Mike


----------

